# Diplomsprojekt Freeriderahmen zusammen mit Alutech



## Schrau-Bär (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen !

In diesem Thread möchte ich mein Diplomsprojekt vorstellen, dass ich zusammen mit den Jungs von Alutech realisieren will.

Grundkonzept ist ein Freerider mit direkt am Rahmen angreifender Parallelogrammgabel. Das Gerät wird sowohl vorne als auch hinten zwischen 170 und 180mm Federweg haben und Gewichtsmässig etwa auf Niveau einer Hardride-Sau mit 0815Doppelbrückengabel liegen.







Rendering Schrägvorne





Rendering Seitenansicht

Das Rohmaterial bekam ich zum Studententarif beim Westdeutschen Metallhandel in Essen.   
In der Hochschuleigenen Metallwerkstätten in Saarbrücken und Völklingen habe ich nahezu alle Möglichkeiten und Maschinen, um das Material zu bearbeiten. 
Ich werde versuchen möglichst aktuell über den Verlauf des Projektes zu berichten und soweit vorhanden auch Bilder zu posten.

Über Feedback seitens Euch als Fahrer und natürlich auch seitens dem Alutech Support würde ich mich sehr freuen und werde dies, sofern es denn rechtzeitig kommt, auch in der ausführung berücksichtigen können.
Also haut rein !

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. Oktober 2004)

Der Hauptrahmen ist bereits fertig gestellt, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lediglich die Aufnahmen für die Hinterbaulager und die Gabel müssen noch gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. Oktober 2004)

Frästeil zur Aufnahme des Hauptlagers





Ausfallenden hinten





von links oben nach rechts unten :
Hülsen für die Dämpferaufnahme vorn, Plattform zur Befestigung des oberen Längslenkers vorn, Kugellager für Gabel und Hinterbau, Achsen für Ausfallendenlager hinten, Ausfallenden vorn


----------



## ichkriegediekri (19. Oktober 2004)

...WOW das sieht echt "krass" aus!!   
Aber vor allem der Aufwand das ganze zu entwickeln...nicht schlecht.
Mich würde interessieren wie das mit der Kinematik und der Federung ist da das ganze ja eher ein recht "ungewöhnlicher" weg ist.


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Oktober 2004)

jetzt versteh ich auch endlich, wozu das doppelte unterrohr gut ist...

schaut interessant aus!


----------



## WODAN (19. Oktober 2004)

Geht das gute Teil auch in Serie?
Auch wenn die Gabel und der Hinterbau nicht gerade Neuentwicklungen sind (Gabel:BMW  Hinterbau:Lawwill)


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. Oktober 2004)

Da hast Du recht, Wodan, der Lawwill-Hinterbau hat eine recht ähnliche Kinematik, arbeitet aber mit einem Pull-Shock-Dämpfer.





Diese Hinterbaukonstruktion hat den Vorteil, dass bei geschickter Auslegung der Drehpunkte und Hebellängen, der Hinterbau am Beginn des Federweges, wo Antriebseinflüsse zum Tragen kommen, auf einem sehr grossen Radius einfedert, der erst auf etwa halbem Weg enger wird. 
Natürlich ist sie auch sehr aufwänding und recht schwer.
Ausserdem ist sie ein adäquates Pendant zur Gabel.

Das Teleleversystem von BMW arbeitet zwar mit einem von einem Längslenker angelenkten Federbein, besitzt aber dennoch eine herkömmliche Stand/Tauchrohr Kombination mit den damit einhergehenden Reibungsproblemen.

Aber komplett neu ist die Entwicklung natürlich nicht. 

Ob dat Dingens in Serie geht, hängt von Jürgen ab, aber in dieser Form sicher nicht.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Oktober 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das gute Teil auch in Serie?
> Auch wenn die Gabel und der Hinterbau nicht gerade Neuentwicklungen sind (Gabel:BMW  Hinterbau:Lawwill)



bei dem integrierten gabelkonzept würde sich herr whyte auf die füße getreten fühlen und der hinterbau, ja, lawill lässt grüßen.










Aber sehr interessantes Projekt.


----------



## WODAN (19. Oktober 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du recht, Wodan, der Lawwill-Hinterbau hat eine recht ähnliche Kinematik, arbeitet aber mit einem Pull-Shock-Dämpfer.



Nicht die Neueren


----------



## WODAN (19. Oktober 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sehr interessantes Projekt.



Du warst ganze 3 min schneller als ich mit dem posten


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. Oktober 2004)

Den kannt ich noch nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Oktober 2004)

aber die whyte gabel haste kopiert 
Gibs zu 
Wir verratens auch nicht weiter!




kann ja jeder im I-Net nachlesen


EDIT:
Fürs Lawill-Patenz zählt die Kinematik, welcher Dämpfer/Anlenkung ist doch Rille!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Oktober 2004)

ich hab noch ne idee!
Wäre es nicht möglich, die gabel so zu konstruieren dass sie beim einfedern nach  hinten ausweicht? Wäre bestimmt super für die Performance!


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. Oktober 2004)

Die Whyte Gabel kannte ich zu der Zeit, als ich das CAD-Modell gebaut habe noch nicht, aber auch das System ist nicht neu. 
Damals in den 90ern gab es mal eine Designstudie, bei der dasselbe System leicht abgeändert verbaut war. Irgendwie schwebt mir dabei der Name Futec durch den Kopf, aber keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist. Der ein oder andere wird sich sicher erinnern. Das Ding stand auf diversen Messen und war rot, gelb und fett. 
Davon hab ich die Idee.  

Die Whyte-Gabel beschreibt ein J als Einfederkurve, sodass die Gabel zu Anfang des Federwegs mehr nach hinten als nach oben federt.
Das gibt natürlich einen spürbaren Komfortgewinn, und ist daher an dem Enduro sehr sinnvoll, aber meiner Meinung nach für einen Freerider, bei dem es(unter anderem) darum geht Sprünge abzufangen wohl eher hinderlich.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. Oktober 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT:
> Fürs Lawill-Patenz zählt die Kinematik, welcher Dämpfer/Anlenkung ist doch Rille!



Im Übrigen hat Lawill wohl kein Patent auf seinen Hinterbau, oder wir haben es hier auch mit einer ganz bösen Patentrechtsverletung zu tun :


----------



## Maui (20. Oktober 2004)

na kann das sein das du von der HTW Saarbrücken sprichst. die hat sowas schonmal unterstütz glaub ich . na ja aber was is das ziel deiner untersuchung. glaubst du das du jetzt den durchbruch für die Parallelogramm Gabel Schaffst. Bringt den die Konstruktions zumindest auf dem Papier (Kinematik, Finite etc. )

kannst das teil auch gerne auf unserer Party ausstellen. is ja auch vom Jü gesponsored


----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Maui ! 
Nein, ich rede von der HBK.
Und egal um welche Hochschule es geht, will ich mal annehmen, dass sie doch die Dilomsprojekte ihrer Studenten unterstützt.    

Teleskopgabeln sind inzwischen so ausgereift, dass ich nicht den Anspruch erhebe, sie in Punkto Funktion zu übertreffen (von dem etwas besseren Anspechverhalten der Parallelos abgesehen). Sie haben aber den Nachteil, dass sie, bei den grossen Federwegen im FR und DH-Bereich einen enorme Hebelwirkung besitzen und daher sehr starke Kräfte auf den Steuerrohrbereich übertragen.
Die Paralelogrammgabel stützt sich direkt über dem Rad angreifend mit einem Hebel am Hauptrahmen ab und daher können Gabel und Steuerrohrbereich entsprechend leichter ausgelegt werden.

Bis zu der Party wird das Gerät leider nicht fertig werden, trotzdem Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibis (20. Oktober 2004)

zwei oder auch drei sachen die mich auf ahhienb stören sind: kommt der reifen an das sattelrohr beim einfedern !?? und zweitens das der drehpunkt der oberen hinterbau schwinge genau da liegt und dermaßen breit ausfällt das ich mit meinem schuh bzw dem knöchel oder wade dadran hängenbleibe !! zumindestens bei der innenlagerbreite !! dazu kommt noch das das sattelrohr jetzt schon so steil ist das ich nicht vernüpftig damit bergaufkomme ohne aus dem sattel zu gehen, das fahrergewicht ist zu dicht über der hinterradnabe das einziege was da hilft ist ein absenken der gabel zum hillklimb ist nur die frage ob die kurbeln dann nicht schon am boden schleifen !??




			
				Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> In diesem Thread möchte ich mein Diplomsprojekt vorstellen, dass ich zusammen mit den Jungs von Alutech realisieren will.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Oktober 2004)

welche dämpfer verbaust du?
Wenn du vorn nen Fox Talas Dämpfer einbaust, dann ist der downhiller uphill fein raus... Federweg auf 1/2 gestellt, macht 9cm Absenkung (so grob)

Das wär doch was!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Oktober 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen hat Lawill wohl kein Patent auf seinen Hinterbau, oder wir haben es hier auch mit einer ganz bösen Patentrechtsverletung zu tun :



das Patent vom Lawill hat glaub ich Pacific Cycles (GT, Schwinn, Banshee), entweder ist Astrix ne Tochterfirma, hat das ganze in Lizenz, oder hat ein klein wenig die Kinematik anders dass es nicht mehr ins Patent passtl


----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. Oktober 2004)

ibis schrieb:
			
		

> zwei oder auch drei sachen die mich auf ahhienb stören sind: kommt der reifen an das sattelrohr beim einfedern !?? und zweitens das der drehpunkt der oberen hinterbau schwinge genau da liegt und dermaßen breit ausfällt das ich mit meinem schuh bzw dem knöchel oder wade dadran hängenbleibe !! zumindestens bei der innenlagerbreite !! dazu kommt noch das das sattelrohr jetzt schon so steil ist das ich nicht vernüpftig damit bergaufkomme ohne aus dem sattel zu gehen, das fahrergewicht ist zu dicht über der hinterradnabe das einziege was da hilft ist ein absenken der gabel zum hillklimb ist nur die frage ob die kurbeln dann nicht schon am boden schleifen !??



Kinners !
Die eingezeichneten Kreise geben die Position der Reifen in ein- und ausgefedertem Zustand an. Dabei habe ich eine maximale Reifengrösse von 2,5" angenommen. Also : Nein, der Reifen schleift natürlich nicht beim Einfedern am Sattelrohr !  

Bevor Du mit dem Schuh am Schwingenlager hängenbleibst, würde zunächst einmal die Kurbel daran anschlagen, was nicht unbedingt förderlich für das Vorankommen wäre. Da ein Fahrrad aber aus dem Grund Fahrrad heisst, weil man damit fahren kann, hab ich dies natürlich berücksichtigt und das Schwingenlager eben nicht so breit gebaut, als dass es mit irgendetwas anderem als sich selbst in Konflikt käme. Zwischen Lageraufnahme und Kurbeln (221er Innenlager) sind beidseitig jeweils 18mm Luft, das heisst zwischen Lageraufnahme und Fuss/Wade/wasauchimmer werden es letztendlich etwa 30 bis 40mm sein.

Der Sitzwinkel ist mit 69° für einen Freerider recht flach. Vielleicht werde ich hier noch ein wenig nachbessern.



			
				Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> welche dämpfer verbaust du?
> Wenn du vorn nen Fox Talas Dämpfer einbaust, dann ist der downhiller uphill fein raus... Federweg auf 1/2 gestellt, macht 9cm Absenkung (so grob)


Ich habe vorn einen SID XC-Dämpfer eingeplant. Die sind momentan recht günstig bei Ebay zu haben. Studenten kaufen keinen Talas !  
Nee, im ernst, das ist ne gute Idee, aber was das Absenken betrifft, hab ich ein System, über das ich aber vor der Projektpräsentation im April kein Wörtchen verlieren werde.  







Scheibenbremsaufnahme vorn


----------



## Lasse (20. Oktober 2004)

Hey, das Ausfallende haste aber von meinem Votec geklaut! Erwischt!


----------



## Lasse (20. Oktober 2004)

Für Laien wie mich immer wieder ernüchternd: die Tatsache, daß auch die teuersten Teile nix anderes sind als ein Haufen zusammengebrutzelter Rohre und Bleche. Solche Vorher-Fotos sollte Rocky Mountain mal veröffentlichen, dann würde fpür die Rahmen keiner mehr freiwillig soviel geld ausgeben.


----------



## Lasse (20. Oktober 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> das Patent vom Lawill hat glaub ich Pacific Cycles (GT, Schwinn, Banshee), entweder ist Astrix ne Tochterfirma, hat das ganze in Lizenz, oder hat ein klein wenig die Kinematik anders dass es nicht mehr ins Patent passtl



Genau wie das Horst-Link-Patent dürfte auch das Lawill-Patent auf die USA beschränkt sein. Weltweite Patentrechte kann sich vielleicht ein Autohersteller leisten, dafür sind Fahrradfirmen aber zu klein (Giant und Merida vielleicht ausgenommen).

Sofern das Bike jemals in Serie gebaut wird ist es also schnuppe, welche Patentrechte es verletzt, solange es eben nicht in den Staaten verkauft wird. Wer außerdem keine schlafenden Hunde weckt hat sowieso keine Probleme.

Bergwerk war glaube ich mal so schlau und hat Specialized darauf hingewiesen, daß deren Epic dem hauseigenen LRS-Hinterbau zu ähnlich sei. Dabei hatte bergwerk aber wohl vergessen, daß die selbst ein Horst-Link im Bike verbaut hatten - da gabs Ärger, der sonst wohl ausgeblieben wäre...


----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. Oktober 2004)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, das Ausfallende haste aber von meinem Votec geklaut! Erwischt!



Herrje, wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte, was mir alles an Diebesgut untergeschoben wird, hätt ich die Einzelteile vor dem posten unkenntlich gemacht.  

Aber mal ehrlich : Wo hat Votec jemals solche Ausfallenden verbaut ?

Es ist kaum möglich irgendein Teil im Fahrradzirkus zu entwickeln, das nicht irgendeinem anderen auf irgendeine Weise ähnlich sieht. Das ist leider nunmal unser Los.
Ich könnte auch behaupten, dass eine Sau Ähnlichkeit mit einem Stinky oder einem Votec V8 hat, oder ein Golf mit einem A3. Was soll's !  

Hier im Übrigen, wie sich das Ausfallende entwickelt hat :


----------



## ibis (20. Oktober 2004)

ich erinner mich nur an die ersten nicolai nucleons da ist man auch immer mit er wade an der hinterbauschwinge gekommen was sau nerfig war !!


----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. Oktober 2004)

Aktueller Stand :












Alles schön mit Packband zusammengepäppt.
Sitzwinkel auf 72° erhöht (dankeschön Ibis !  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirit_de (20. Oktober 2004)

hmmmm sieht doch gut aus ich denke mal das wird ein feines Gerät!

Zu den Bildern mensch und ich hatte mich schon auf dem ersten bild gewundert warum ich keine Schweissnähte sehe...bis dann bild 2 mal geladen war #g#

mfg
spirit


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Oktober 2004)

nicolai bezahlt glaube ich um die 10euronen pro in den usa verkqauftem bike mit horstlink an specialized, in deutschland fallen anscheinen keine lizenzgebuehren augrund einer benutzung des patents an.

genaueres gibts glaube ich im nicolai-support-forum, im hausmesse-thread.

dein projekt schaut ja echt mal net verkehrt aus. maschinenbau mit fachrichtung konstruktion? bin eher der energietechniker, aber sowas wuerde mich dann doch auch schon reizen!

ein studienkollege von mir hat seine studienarbeit auch dem mountainbiken verschrieben, er wollte eine einarm-hinterradschwinge bauen. da ich leider letztes jahr ausser gefecht war, konnte ich den ausgang des projektes leider nicht mehr mitverfolgen, soweit ich gehoert habe, hat er es jedoch auf die reihe bekommen

so long 

joerg


----------



## Schrau-Bär (21. Oktober 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> maschinenbau mit fachrichtung konstruktion?




Weit gefehlt !    Produktdesign.


----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Oktober 2004)

ok, man kann ja mal danebenliegen  

trozdem noch viel erfolg, bin mal gespannt, ob das teil dann auch so funktioniert wie du es dir gedacht hast


----------



## Schrau-Bär (21. Oktober 2004)

Darauf bin ich auch gespannt !


----------



## Master | Torben (21. Oktober 2004)

Lässt du das dann alles noch schweißen? - sieht sehr geil aus bis jetz! der hauptrahmen sieht wirklich sehr geil  und vor allem stabil aus! hut ab! krasse aktion!!


----------



## mankra (21. Oktober 2004)

Inzwischen wurde glaub ich jedes Konzept sicher schon einmal von irgendjemanden versucht und/oder verbaut.

So kommt es vor, daß Hinterbauten, Ausfallenden, etc. ähnlich aussehen.

Wichtig ist, die optimale Kombination zu finden.

Weiß zwar net, warum die Pararellogramgabeln sich net durchgesetzt haben (wahrscheinlich rein wegen der Optik).

Hab jetzt net alles durchgelesen:

Wie schwer mit welchem Dämpfer?

Genügend Einschlag?

Sind die Hebel bei der Gabel so angeordnet, daß Bremsnicken unterbunden wird?

Wie siehts mit dem Schwerpunkt aus? Sieht mir Frontlastig aus.

Das Ausfallende sieht sehr grazil aus.

Bei einem kleinerem Rahmen (z.B. für mich 6cm weniger Oberrohr) wäre der Radstand sehr kurz.


----------



## ibis (22. Oktober 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Aktueller Stand :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kein ding @ schrau-bär 
das kenne ich von meinen kollegen (wissenschaftler) irgentwann ist man betriebsblind und erkennt die einfachsten dinge nicht!


----------



## downhillschrott (22. Oktober 2004)

Eine Diskussion über eine Konstruktion auf das zu reduzieren was möglicherweise von irgendwo "gestohlen" sein könnte ist sehr arm. Das Beste aus den Ideen anderer herauszunehmen macht eine gute Konstruktion aus.  

Was mir nicht gefällt:

- Naja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden, die Optik ist, sagen wir mal, gewöhnungsbedürftig.  
- Unnötige Spannungskonzentration beim Gusset am Oberrohr (wird aber aufgrund der Krafteinleitung und Dimensionierung egal sein, vermute ich). 
- Unnötig schwer, - unnötig kompliziert, - unnötig teuer vermutlich, so meine Einschätzung.
- Vorteile der Parallelogrammgabel werden imho kaum genützt.
- Oberrohr hätte ich persönlich weiter nach unten gelegt, es besteht keine Notwendigkeit das so hoch zu haben und Schrittfreiheit kann nur durch mehr Schrittfreiheit ersetzt werden. 
- Die Ausfallenden, insbesondere die Befestigung der Scheibenbremse sind sehr, sagen wir mal: gewagt. Wird vielleicht nicht reißen aber vibrieren und verwinden.
- Die Klemmschrauben der Lagerung Schwinge oben vorne sind direkt im Alu. Gefällt mir nicht, ich hätte da lieber einen Stahleinsatz.
- Die Schwingenlagerung oben vorne ist mir nciht ganz klar.. siehe Fragen

Was mir gefällt:

- Imho sehr torsionssteifer Lenkopfbereich.
- Gute Krafteinleitung von Gabel in Rahmen

Fragen: 

1) Welches CAD-System?
2) Bremsnicken scheint ja nicht unterbunden zu sein, wenn ich mir die Anordnung der Lenker ansehe, oder?
3) Gewicht?
4) Schwingenlagerung oben vorne: So wie ich das sehe, halten die Bleche die Achse und übernehmen die axiale Abstützung gegen einen Bund auf der Achse? Das muß genau geschweißt werden, imho ohne nachher Ausrichten nicht so möglich.. oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Meine Meinung dazu: Auch wenns mir nicht gefällt, weder optisch noch von den technischen Lösungen, wer sowas schon mal durchgezogen hat kennt den Aufwand, daher: Gratulation, viel Erfolg, viel Freude damit und:  

Das wars fürs erste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (24. Oktober 2004)

jaja ich weiß is noch lange nich fertig aber trotzdem: kabelbinder und tesafilm sind echt ma rock n roll


----------



## Hartie (24. Oktober 2004)

also... ich muss sagen, dass das echt nen krasses projekt is... was den rahmen betrifft, mir gefällt er net so gut... is wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig.... aba an sonsten sieht des scho gut aus... ich wünsch dann ma viel erfolg


----------



## Wilhelm (25. Oktober 2004)

Erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch, Herr Schrau-Bär, zu Deinem sehr interessanten Projekt, und vielen Dank, daß Du die IBC hier daran teilhaben läßt.

Zusätzlich zu dem bereits an mehrfacher Stelle ausgesprochenen "Lob" hier einige wenige Anregungen, auch wenn sie sich derzeit - nicht zuletzt wohl aus pekuniären Gründen - im ersten Anlauf nicht ohne Weiteres werden umsetzen lassen:

1. Längere Feder-Dämpfer-Elemente. Im Falle von Luft-Feder-Dämpfer-Elementen sollte man bei den angestrebten Federwegen bzw. bei dem vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich wohl diejenigen mit dem größten, verfügbaren Hub nehmen und gleichzeitig das Übersetzungsverhältnis "entschärfen". Z.B. DT Swiss HVR 200 222mm: 222 mm Einbaulänge X 63.6 mm Hub, http://www.dtswiss.ch/index.asp?fuseaction=rshocks.bikedetail&id=6, oder z.B. 5th Element® Air Shock, http://www.progressivesuspension.com/5th-element.html, oder z.B. Manitou Swinger Air SPV: 200 X 50 (=7.875" X 2.0"),  http://www.answerproducts.com/items.asp?deptid=12&itemid=37, oder z.B. Fox Float, http://www.foxracingshox.com/FOX_LAB/#. Plattform-Technik wäre hier wohl state of the art.

2. Für einen effektiven und insbes. anwenderfreundlichen Niveau-Ausgleich könnte man die Feder-Dämpfer-Elemente jeweils mit dem Aerolink-Dämpferaufsatz von Bioicon kombinieren (http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=205&&SID=1098657442_f4d0000000498ce93a7d).

3. Steckachsen anstelle von Schnellspann-Ausfallenden an Gabel und Hinterradschwinge - für mehr Stabilität.

4. Oberrohr - für mehr Schrittfreiheit - tiefer am Sitzrohr ansetzen.

5. Integration der g-boxx (Karlheinz NICOLAI http://www.nicolai.net/, Dave WEAGLE http://www.evilbikes.com/2013i_gboxx/2013i.htm, http://www.g-boxx.org/frameset-dt.html, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1230258#post1230258), wie z.B. auch in der Euro- und Interbike-2004-Studie "ALUTECH g-boxxsau" (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=132397, http://www.downhill-board.com/upload/323151-Alutech G-Box.jpg).

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Schrau-Bär (25. Oktober 2004)

@ Satsch 
Naja, schweissen hat natürlich gegenüber Packband und Kabelbinder gewisse Vorteile !

@ Mankra
2x SID 165, 190 
Lenkeinschlag vergleichbar mit einem dicken Rahmen + Doppelbrücke
Eine Bremsmomentabstützung im Sinne eines Anti-Dive gibt es nicht. Durch die fast rechtwinklige Einleitung des Bremsmoments in den unteren Längslenker, wird das Abtauchen aber deutlich reduziert. Wie stark, wird die Praxis zeigen.
Eher Hecklastig.

@ Downhillschrott
1) Rhinoceros - Studienversion
2) siehe oben
3) Rahmen + Gabel um die 6 Kg
4) Der Bund sitzt nicht direkt auf der Achse, sondern auf zwei gesonderten Drehteilen, die die Lager mit der Achse verbinden. Dazu haben diese jeweils eine breite Fase, die in die konisch ausgedrehte Innenseite der Achse passt.
Toleranzen beim Schweissen können also später durch Abdrehen der Lageraufnahmen korrigiert werden.

@ theworldburns
Kaugummi hat nicht gehalten.

@ Hartje
Dankeschön !

@ Willhelm 
1. Die Länge der Federelemente hat seine Gründe 


			
				Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vorn einen SID XC-Dämpfer eingeplant. Die sind momentan recht günstig bei Ebay zu haben. Studenten kaufen keinen Talas !
> Nee, im ernst, das ist ne gute Idee, aber was das Absenken betrifft, hab ich ein System, über das ich aber vor der Projektpräsentation im April kein Wörtchen verlieren werde.


2. Bionicon ? Bitte nicht !  
3. Ebenfalls studentische Sparmassnahmen
5. Das Rendering ist nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand. Das Oberrohr habe ich von Anfang an ca. 3 cm tiefer angesetzt als auf dem Rendering zu sehen (siehe Fotos)
6. Noch mehr Sparmassnahmen.


----------



## Lumix (25. Oktober 2004)

*****


----------



## Schrau-Bär (25. Oktober 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> @Schrau-Bär
> 
> Hallo,
> ein tolles Projekt.
> ...



 
Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (25. Oktober 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ehrlich : Wo hat Votec jemals solche Ausfallenden verbaut ?



Bei dem hier, aber nicht so ausgefräst:


----------



## Schrau-Bär (25. Oktober 2004)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem hier, aber nicht so ausgefräst:



Hamse bei Giant geklaut!


----------



## Lasse (25. Oktober 2004)

Stimmt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Oktober 2004)

jungs, kloppt euch!

aja, also um alles zusammenzufassen für die zweite version des rahmens:

G-Boxx-Rahmen mit  Bionicon Niveauverstellung, 3cm Stahlausfallenden (die hat bestimmt noch keiner), 222mm DT Swiss-Luftdämpfern, passend fürs Bionicon Aerolink.

(Anstatt G-Boxx würde ich einen VPP wie z.B. Canfield verwenden, hoher Drehpunkt mit Umlenkrolle, sieht scharf aus und funzt auch)


----------



## Master | Torben (25. Oktober 2004)

Naja, wegen dem Schweißen, is halt gemeint gewesen ob dus ersmal nur aufbaust un dann schaust wies aussieht und funzt (soweit man das in dem Zustand feststellen kann) aber da du ja mit Alutech zusammenarbeitest werden die dir das wohl machen


----------



## xdream1328 (26. Oktober 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Bionicon ? Bitte nicht !




dein projekt in  allen ehren, aber schau erst mal, dass deins so gut funktioniert, wie das von  Bionicon, dann brings zur Serienreife, verkauf es, und dann lach...

inzwischen lachen die    

greetz


----------



## fone (27. Oktober 2004)

xdream1328 schrieb:
			
		

> dein projekt in  allen ehren, aber schau erst mal, dass deins so gut funktioniert, wie das von  Bionicon, dann brings zur Serienreife, verkauf es, und dann lach...
> 
> inzwischen lachen die
> 
> greetz




themaverfehlung !buhhhh!


----------



## Schrau-Bär (27. Oktober 2004)

Daumentaster für den Niveauausgleich


----------



## Master | Torben (31. Oktober 2004)

Bin total neugierig und gespannt wie's fertig aussieht - hat sich schon wieder was getan?


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. November 2004)

Weiteres Material besorgt. In den Nächsten Tagen wird es dann wohl weiter gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4X Element (3. November 2004)

Hallo

Vor hast du die ganzen Rohre bekommen. Von WMH doch nicht alle oder?

Aus welchem Material baust du den Rahmen. Alu 7020????


----------



## Schrau-Bär (3. November 2004)

Beides völlig korrekt !


----------



## 4X Element (3. November 2004)

Und von welchen Firmen hast du nun über alle die Rohre her??

Wäre dir sehr dankbar.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (3. November 2004)

Alles von WMH !


----------



## 4X Element (3. November 2004)

Wie die haben auch Vierkantrohre aus Alu 7020. Kann da keine finden bei denen.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (3. November 2004)

Kugelkopfaufnahme Gabellängslenker


----------



## Eliot (5. November 2004)

Hallo Schraubär!

Hut ab vor deiner Entwicklung, finde ich ein tolles Projekt!
Ich studiere (mehr oder weniger erfolgreich bis jetzt  ) Maschinenbau im 3. Semester und mache gerade meine Konstruktionsübungen - ich kann mir wohl ansatzweise vorstellen, wieviel Arbeit in deinem Projekt steckt!  

Die Optik ist auf jedenfall gewöhnungsbedürftig - aber die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, und auf einem selbst konstruierten und gebauten Fully zu fahren muss ein gutes Gefühl sein! 

Wie schaut es mit Antriebseinflüssen aus?
Schonmal an eine Bremsmomentenabstützung gedacht?
Hast du eine animierte Version deiner Kostruktion?

Was mich allerdings noch interessieren würde, was hast du gegen Bionicon? Ich habe bisher noch keins ihrer Produkte ausprobiert, aber der Grund deiner Abneigung würde mich interessieren.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Lamyluu (7. November 2004)

nix gegen bionicon   die gabel ist einfach goil, leicht, viel federweg, und das system funst.
ma gespannt bin wie das bike mal aufgebaut aussieht..


----------



## Schrau-Bär (10. November 2004)

Eliot schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schraubär!
> 
> Hut ab vor deiner Entwicklung, finde ich ein tolles Projekt!
> Ich studiere (mehr oder weniger erfolgreich bis jetzt  ) Maschinenbau im 3. Semester und mache gerade meine Konstruktionsübungen - ich kann mir wohl ansatzweise vorstellen, wieviel Arbeit in deinem Projekt steckt!
> ...



Ich hab nix gegen Bionicon, nichtmal Spray !  
Nein, im Ernst, das System funktioniert prima und es gibt daran sicher nichts auszusetzen, nur ist es nunmal so, dass ich jkeine allzu grosse Lust verspüre, in einen Rahmen, der von der ersten Skizze an, auf mein eigenes Niveauausgleichssystem ausgelegt wurde, ein Bionicon-System einzubauen.
Daher 


> 2. Bionicon ? Bitte nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. November 2004)

Und weiter geht's :





Nebenschwinge mit Alutech-Jöchl und Ausfallenden auf Montageplatte befestigt bereit zum Heften.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. November 2004)

Eliot schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es mit Antriebseinflüssen aus?
> Schonmal an eine Bremsmomentenabstützung gedacht?
> Hast du eine animierte Version deiner Kostruktion?
> 
> ...



Hoppla, vor lauter Bionicon hab ich glatt die anderen Fragen übersehen   

die Einfederkurve des Hinterbaus verläuft aufgrund der etwas komplizierten Hebelage im ersten Bereich (wenig eingefedert) in einem sehr grossen Radius. Dabei ist der virtuelle Drehpunkt etwa 200mm vor dem Tretlager auf Höhe des mittleren KB. Im Verlauf des Federweges zieht sich der Radius enger zusammen. Auf der Zeichnung um das Prinzip deutlich zu machen stark übertrieben dargestellt.

An eine Bremsmomentabstützung für den Hinterbau hab ich zwar gedacht, aber den Gedanken auch gleich wieder fallen lassen, weil es meiner Meinung nach für den erzielten Effekt zu viel Aufwand ist.

Eine animierte Version gibt es leider nicht. Auf den Renderings sind aber beide Positionen (ein- und ausgefedert) dargestellt.

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## ibis (12. November 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Und weiter geht's :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moin schrau-bär

mir gefallen die ausfallenden nicht wirklich ein wenig schwingungsanfällig wie ich denke, zumindestens bei fetten scheiben!  ich würde im unterem dreieck eine dünne wand stehen lassen sozusagen eine art t-träger effekt um das ganze stabieler gegen zug nach oben zu machen (druck von unten durch die achse auf das ausfallende) und im oberen dreieck würde ich einen steg genau im unteren winkel gegenüber der öse für die scheibenbremsaufnahme stehen lassen. so wird die knicklast nicht ganz so hoch auf die lange grade und das problem mit den schwingungen bzw. bremsquitschen ist auch erledigt !

mfg ibis


----------



## Schrau-Bär (12. November 2004)

Über einen Steg als Momentabstützung für die Scheibe hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Ich werd aber mal abwarten, ob sich da geräuschmässig wirklich was tut. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass gerade durch den möglichen Flex eben nichts quietscht, weil die Schwingfrequenz dadurch deutlich niedriger ist.

Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## Schrau-Bär (12. November 2004)

Neuester Stand :





1     Hauptschwinge (oben)
2     Nebenschwinge (unten)
3     Längslenker Gabel (unten)
4     Hauptrahmen
5     Tretlagergehäuse mit Lageraufnahme (Alutech)
6     Gabelscheiden
7     Ausfallenden hinten
8     Scheibenbremsaufnahme vorn
9     Diverse Hülsen und Buchsen für Lageraufnahme, Dämpferbefestigung usw.
10   Lageraufnahme Hautschwingenlager
11   Betätigungsschalter für Niveauausgleich
12   Gussett Tretlagergehäuse
13   Steuerrohr


----------



## kleiner Andi (13. November 2004)

Hi,

find`s echt fein, dass Du neben Deiner Diplomarbeit immer noch Zeit findest, uns auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Zwar sind die Einzelteilpostings gut so und auch interessant ( für mich besonders, ich studier` Produktionstechnik im 7.ten Semester und mach` nebenbei gerade meinen Schweissfachingenieur ), aber....... Ich bin so derbe spitz auf das Endprodukt ( !!! ) und kann`s echt bald nicht mehr aushalten    .

Ne, mal im Ernst: Lass Dir Zeit ( "Gut Ding will Weile haben" , wie man bei uns so schön sagt ), viel Erfolg von meiner Seite und gutes Gelingen. 

MfG, CU Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (16. November 2004)

Und weiter :





Oberer Längslenker für die Gabel






Austauschbares Schaltauge


----------



## luniz (17. November 2004)

diese ausfallenden-dinger, hast du die gegossen? wäre mir zuviel action gewesen, muss ich ehrlich gestehen... gießen is so mords kompliziert find ich, jedes mal wenn wir in konstruktionslehre nen entwurf mit nem gussteil vorgelegt bekommen, krieg ich das kalte grausen!

mfg luniz (der maschinenbau studiert...)


----------



## Schrau-Bär (17. November 2004)

Das war Bestandteil eines eigenen Kurzprojektes.
Und wenn man schonmal die Möglichkeit bekommt, muss man das ausnutzen und was Sinnvolles draus machen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. November 2004)




----------



## Schrau-Bär (18. November 2004)

Oben : Lager für den oberen Längslenker 

Das mittlere Drehteil wird ans Steuerrohr geschweisst, an die beiden äusseren kommt die gefräste Wippe aus dem vorletzten Beitrag.

Unten : Excenterbefestigung für den vorderen Dämpfer.

Damit kann das Hebelverhältnis der Dämpferanlenkung sowie der lenkwinkel verstellt werden.


----------



## entlebucher (18. November 2004)

Servus,

wie ein riesiges 3D Puzzle!
Bin total drauf gespannt!

Gruss


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. November 2004)

wannn gehts denn endlich weiter?


----------



## Schrau-Bär (27. November 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> wannn gehts denn endlich weiter?



Ab Montag läuft der Endspurt !


----------



## michi220573 (27. November 2004)

Für den Fall, dass ich etwas überlesen habe - welchen Anteil an der Sache hat Alutech? Schweißen die "nur" oder beteiligen die sich mit Hirnschmalz (Schweißbarkeit, Spannungen, Materialdiskussion, Lagerqualität und -dimensionen, ...) an Deinem Projekt?

Was ich toll finde, ist die Tatsache, dass Du Dich von Optik- und Kinematik- und Allgemeinkritkern nicht verunsichern lässt, sondern aus den Bemerkungen das nützliche herausfilterst, wie z.B. den Hinweis mit dem Sitzwinkel. Außerdem gibt es diverse ganz große Bikehersteller, die viel hässlichere Bikes mit viel weniger Enthusiasmus gebaut haben. Dennoch lautet meine ganz private Meinung, dass das Auge mitfährt sozusagen und ich gern auf verringertes Bremsnicken und besseres Ansprechverhalten verzichte, wenn das Bike dadurch ordentlich aussieht. Eine Teleskopgabel ist irgendwie schöner als der ganze Parallelogrammkrams da vorn. Bei 'ner Frau schaut man ja auch nicht nur auf die Funktion   Das aber nur nebenbei. Kannst Du schon etwas zu den reinen Materialkosten und zu den Gesamtkosten des Projektes sagen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. November 2004)

Bilder her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (27. November 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Montag läuft der Endspurt !



Kannst ja daraus einen Avdentskalender machen   
Jeden Tag bis Weihnachten ein anderes Bild.

Ich würde vorschlagen wir wählen dieses Thema zum "Thema 2004"!!!


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. Dezember 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde vorschlagen wir wählen dieses Thema zum "Thema 2004"!!!



Danke für die Blumen !   

Mit Adventskalender is wohl nix, weil ich übernächste Woche schon nach Kiel fahre.
Aber ein paar Bilder gibt es dennoch :

Unterrohre fertig montiert zum Heften 







Detail Längslenker- und Dämpferaufnahme


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. Dezember 2004)

michi220573 schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Fall, dass ich etwas überlesen habe - welchen Anteil an der Sache hat Alutech? Schweißen die "nur" oder beteiligen die sich mit Hirnschmalz (Schweißbarkeit, Spannungen, Materialdiskussion, Lagerqualität und -dimensionen, ...) an Deinem Projekt?
> 
> Was ich toll finde, ist die Tatsache, dass Du Dich von Optik- und Kinematik- und Allgemeinkritkern nicht verunsichern lässt, sondern aus den Bemerkungen das nützliche herausfilterst, wie z.B. den Hinweis mit dem Sitzwinkel. Außerdem gibt es diverse ganz große Bikehersteller, die viel hässlichere Bikes mit viel weniger Enthusiasmus gebaut haben. Dennoch lautet meine ganz private Meinung, dass das Auge mitfährt sozusagen und ich gern auf verringertes Bremsnicken und besseres Ansprechverhalten verzichte, wenn das Bike dadurch ordentlich aussieht. Eine Teleskopgabel ist irgendwie schöner als der ganze Parallelogrammkrams da vorn. Bei 'ner Frau schaut man ja auch nicht nur auf die Funktion   Das aber nur nebenbei. Kannst Du schon etwas zu den reinen Materialkosten und zu den Gesamtkosten des Projektes sagen?



Jürgen hat mir natürlich schon diverse Hinweise bezüglich der Schweissbarkeit und Kräfteverteilung gegeben.
Die Konstruktion und die Herstellung der Einzelteile ist auf meinem Mist gewachsen.

Die reinen Materialkosten für den Rahmen belaufen sich auf etwa 600 Euronen.
Dabei sind natürlich weder meine Arbeitsstunden bei Entwurf, Problembeseitigung und Herstellung der Teile noch, die Schweissarbeit berücksichtigt.

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## Zamorra (2. Dezember 2004)

hammer geil ich spreche dir hiermit meinen respekt aus


----------



## Schrau-Bär (6. Dezember 2004)

Die letzten paar Kleinigkeiten :

Gegenhalter für Schaltzüge + Bremsleitungsführung + Aufnahme für Niveauausgleichselement


----------



## ibis (7. Dezember 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzten paar Kleinigkeiten :
> 
> Gegenhalter für Schaltzüge + Bremsleitungsführung + Aufnahme für Niveauausgleichselement




die idee ist ja so ganz nett aber irgentwie schaut das wurstig aus! mit diesen linsenkopfschrauben und dem carbondeckel    da sind mir die standart anbauteile lieber wo man den zug bzw. die bremsleitung mit nem straps oder ner kunstoffklemme befestigt ! abgesehen davon ist das so viel zu koplieziert (handhabung an unzugenglichen stellen) wenn dir mal so ne schraube bei nem rennen oder tour verschütt geht, hat keiner ersatz aber nen straps hat fast jeder dabei


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. Dezember 2004)

glaube nicht, dass die carbon-deckel verloren gehen, weil sie ja nur einen zug abklemmen, undzwar den in der mitte. und dafür reichen zwei schrauben. außerdem ziehst du nicht die ganze zeit den geklemmten zug. deswegen werden auch ne die schrauben belastet und deshalb glaub auch nich so leicht locker. und ich denke vor jedem rennen prüft man sowieso, ob nich alles korrekt befestigt is..

das mit der optik is so ne geschmackssache. aber das bike is ja bis jetz weitestgehend nur auf funktion ausgelegt. klar sieht blankes alu in kombi mit carbon ne unbedingt prächtig aus, aber mit nem dunklen lack sieht die sache wieder anders aus.

ne andere geschichte is das mit der handhabung von den teilen, da man ja die zwei äußeren zügen (links und rechts von den schrauben) ja nicht ohne weiteres rein und raus bekommt. außer für schaltzüge. da isses ja egal. und ich denke, die sind für schaltzüge gedacht.. (sieht zumindest so aus)


----------



## Schrau-Bär (7. Dezember 2004)

ibis schrieb:
			
		

> die idee ist ja so ganz nett aber irgentwie schaut das wurstig aus! mit diesen linsenkopfschrauben und dem carbondeckel    da sind mir die standart anbauteile lieber wo man den zug bzw. die bremsleitung mit nem straps oder ner kunstoffklemme befestigt ! abgesehen davon ist das so viel zu koplieziert (handhabung an unzugenglichen stellen) wenn dir mal so ne schraube bei nem rennen oder tour verschütt geht, hat keiner ersatz aber nen straps hat fast jeder dabei




Kinners, Ihr müsst lesen, was ich dazuschreibe !
Der Carbonhalter dient zur Aufnahme des Niveauausgleichselementes, das per Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus betätigt wird und hat nichts mit der Bremsleitungsaufnahme zu tun. Das heisst, in das Carbonplättchen werden später, wenn das Element geliefert ist und ich die genauen Masse kenne, noch zwei Löchlein gebohrt und das Teil just an diese Stelle geschraubt. Die Bremsleitungsaufnahme hat, wie Ihr seht eine kleine Engstelle. Die Leitung wird einfach feste dort hinein gedrückt, es mach -clips!- und sie sitzt in der Vertiefung. 

Die Linsenschräubchen werd ich, sofern ich welche finde, noch gegen ein Paar flache Innensechskant austauschen. Das ist amer im Moment mein geringstes Problem.


----------



## ibis (7. Dezember 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Kinners, Ihr müsst lesen, was ich dazuschreibe !
> Der Carbonhalter dient zur Aufnahme des Niveauausgleichselementes, das per Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus betätigt wird und hat nichts mit der Bremsleitungsaufnahme zu tun. Das heisst, in das Carbonplättchen werden später, wenn das Element geliefert ist und ich die genauen Masse kenne, noch zwei Löchlein gebohrt und das Teil just an diese Stelle geschraubt. Die Bremsleitungsaufnahme hat, wie Ihr seht eine kleine Engstelle. Die Leitung wird einfach feste dort hinein gedrückt, es mach -clips!- und sie sitzt in der Vertiefung.
> 
> Die Linsenschräubchen werd ich, sofern ich welche finde, noch gegen ein Paar flache Innensechskant austauschen. Das ist amer im Moment mein geringstes Problem.



und ich dachte da fehlt nen bild vom niv.   das aber der carbondeckel als dummy agiert hättest du dazuschreiben sollen ! kann ja nicht hellsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. Dezember 2004)

@Schrau-Bär: könnt das aber net sein, dass du das carbon beschädigst, wenn du z.b. abgesenkte flachkopf-schrauben nimmst? kenn mich ne so aus..


----------



## Schrau-Bär (7. Dezember 2004)

Dat trächt doch nix ! Das Teil das auf das Plättchen kommt, wiegt 60 Gramm...


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. Dezember 2004)

äh stimmt, sorry.. *ashamed*


----------



## ibis (7. Dezember 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Dat trächt doch nix ! Das Teil das auf das Plättchen kommt, wiegt 60 Gramm...



aber wenn du dropst und dann einschlägst erhöht sich die gewichtskraft um ein vielfaches, wie zb. bei autounfällen der berümte autoatlass der dann auf einmal 50kg wiegt usw !!   nein nur nen scherz   will bilder vom zusammengebratenem rahmen sehen


----------



## Schrau-Bär (7. Dezember 2004)

ibis schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn du dropst und dann einschlägst erhöht sich die gewichtskraft um ein vielfaches, wie zb. bei autounfällen der berümte autoatlass der dann auf einmal 50kg wiegt usw !!   nein nur nen scherz   will bilder vom zusammengebratenem rahmen sehen


Wie schön, dass das Rad keine Hutablage hat !   
Was die Bilder angeht, so musst Du Dich noch bis Mitte nächster Woche gedulden. 
Kannst Dir vorstellen, wie es mir geht ? Freu mich schon riesig darauf, das fertige Teil endlich in Händen halten zu können.


----------



## ibis (8. Dezember 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schön, dass das Rad keine Hutablage hat !
> Was die Bilder angeht, so musst Du Dich noch bis Mitte nächster Woche gedulden.
> Kannst Dir vorstellen, wie es mir geht ? Freu mich schon riesig darauf, das fertige Teil endlich in Händen halten zu können.



ja das kann ich nachvollziehen  bin ja selbst feinmechaniker und wenn ein hochkomplexes teil entstanden ist wo alle nur abgewunken haben, das klappt eh nicht! dann überkommt mich ein blödes dauergrinsen  aber ich würde das ding lieber fahren als in den händen halten, das ist ja wie wixxen vor ner nackten traumfrau  das ding muss gefahren werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (8. Dezember 2004)

ibis schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja wie wixxen vor ner nackten traumfrau  das ding muss gefahren werden



Schöner Vergleich !


----------



## Schrau-Bär (9. Dezember 2004)

Die letzten Bilder vorm Schweissen :


----------



## Master | Torben (9. Dezember 2004)

JUHU - bald is fertig, bald is Weihnachten


----------



## WODAN (9. Dezember 2004)

Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken übers Finish gemacht?
Eloxiert, poliert oder doch lieber pulverbeschichtet?
 

Gruß


----------



## Schrau-Bär (9. Dezember 2004)

Satsh da Ride schrieb:
			
		

> JUHU - bald is fertig, bald is Weihnachten



...und der Rahmen liegt unterm Weihnachtsbaum !   




			
				Wodan schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken übers Finish gemacht?
> Eloxiert, poliert oder doch lieber pulverbeschichtet?



Ganz sicher bin ich mir ja noch nicht, aber einfarbig weiss gepulvert mit schwarzen decals ist bis dato mein Favorit.
Sollte jemand zweckdienliche Hinweise zu diesem Thema haben, so bin ich für jeden einzelnen dankbar !


----------



## WODAN (9. Dezember 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde ihn eloxieren lassen, dann sieht man auch später besser die Risse an den Schweißnähten


----------



## Deleted 10349 (10. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt will ich mich auch mal melden!

Erstmal dicken Respekt für das Projekt und noch dickeren Respekt für die Umsetzung. Als Maschinenbauer kann ich nachvollziehen wieviel Arbeit und Zeit in dem Projekt steckt und so wie es aussieht hat sich ja auch rentiert  
Bin schon gespannt wie Du Dir das mit dem Niveauausgleich gedacht hast und umgesetzt hast und auf das Gesamtkunstwerk sowieso.
Zum Thema Farbe:
Das Teil ist was besonderes und das sollte das Finish auch sein finde ich, schwarz fährt eh jeder (mich eingeschlossen), weiss fahren auch schon ziemlich viele, wobei ich sagen muss das mir weiss auf den dicken Alurohren nicht wirklich gut gefällt, was aber Geschmackssache ist. Schau Dich vielleicht mal auf der SantaCruz Homepage um, die haben ziemlich geniale Farben evtl. kommst da noch auf andere Ideen.
Eloxieren ist natürlich eine ganz edle Geschichte, da solltest Du Dir mal das Specialized SX in beiden Farbvarianten genauer angucken.

Auf jeden Fall frohes Fest mit Deinem Baby!

Ride On!

@WODAN: Risse in der Schweissnaht  Wenn was reisst dann ist es das Material rund um die Schweissnaht vorausgesetzt es wurde vernünftig geschweisst, wovon ich bei Alutech ausgehe.


----------



## WODAN (10. Dezember 2004)

TribalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> @WODAN: Risse in der Schweissnaht  Wenn was reisst dann ist es das Material rund um die Schweissnaht vorausgesetzt es wurde vernünftig geschweisst, wovon ich bei Alutech ausgehe.



Habe nicht "in" sondern "an den Schweißnähten" geschrieben und damit ist das Material an den Nähten gemeint


----------



## Deleted 10349 (10. Dezember 2004)

@WODAN:
Ups, sorry, tja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. Dezember 2004)

Zurück aus Kiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamyluu (20. Dezember 2004)

eieiei  dat sieht ja mal wild aus.
mal gespannt wie es mit laufräder usw dasteht


----------



## Maui (20. Dezember 2004)

awa echt, sieht schon wild aus. hoffentlich fuzzt das teil auch ordentlich damit es sich gelohnt hat, die arbeit. 
Bei meinem prototyp ging leider was schief


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Dezember 2004)

ist das ding so hoch übersetzt oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. Dezember 2004)

Täuscht ein wenig, da durch die Kinematik die obere Schwinge weiter einfedert als die Achse. Dennoch recht hoch : 1:3,6


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Dezember 2004)

naja, der dämpfer vorn hat doch fast gar keinen hub... auch da 1:3,6?

alles über 3,5 ist bei luftdämpfern IMHO grenzwertig.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (20. Dezember 2004)

Vorne etwa 1:4,2
Musst aber bedenken, dass vorne nur etwa 60 - 70 % der Belastung vom Hinterrad auftreten.
Der vordere Dämpfer ist auf dem Bild nur provisorisch befestigt und schon halb eingefedert. Dort wo die vier Ösen zu sehen sind wird später auf jeder Seite ein passendes Blech befestigt, das den Dämpfer aufnimmt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Dezember 2004)

4,2 ist schon hart für nen luftdämpfer. aber ich geh mal davon aus dass es funzt.


----------



## Hairider (23. Dezember 2004)

Also ich habe jetzt die ganze Geschichte hier schon ne Weile verfolgt und muss erstmal sagen: Dicker Respekt was du da auf die Beine gestellt hast. Das ganze sieht echt fein.
Aber was ich dich fragen wollte: was hat den dein Rad für nen Radstand wenns jetzt fertig is? Sieht extreeem lang aus find ich


----------



## Schrau-Bär (23. Dezember 2004)

Hairider schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe jetzt die ganze Geschichte hier schon ne Weile verfolgt und muss erstmal sagen: Dicker Respekt was du da auf die Beine gestellt hast. Das ganze sieht echt fein.
> Aber was ich dich fragen wollte: was hat den dein Rad für nen Radstand wenns jetzt fertig is? Sieht extreeem lang aus find ich



Findest Du ? 

Der Radstand beträgt 1115 mm in komplett ausgefedertem Zustand und etwa 1120 bei 30 % Sag.
Ist meiner Meinung nach eigentlich eher gemässigt für diese Kategorie.

Leider kanni ich bei dem Schmuddelwetter keine gescheiten Bilder machen, aber inzwischen steht es auf zwei Beinen und ich vor dem Problem der Lackierung.
Fest steht soweit, dass es zweifarbig wird. Hinten weiss und vorne... naja, das ist eben mein Problem. Vielleicht hat ja jemand kreative Vorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (23. Dezember 2004)

candy-red !


----------



## kleiner Andi (23. Dezember 2004)

Silber! ( das dritte von unten, sollte wohl silber sein oder ? )

Aber eigentlich musst Du sowas selber wissen, wir kennen ja schließlich nicht Deinen Geschmack. Wer sowas zustande bringt, der wird`wohl noch die Farbwahl auf die Reihe bekommen   

MfG, CU Andi


----------



## luniz (25. Dezember 2004)

neulich auf mtv-pimp my ride haben sie irgendso einen honda in einer endgeilen farbe lackiert, es war so rostrot-orange metallic und nannte sich cinneamon pearl... seit ich das gesehen hab will ich mein bike so lackieren!


----------



## Benni-Bub (26. Dezember 2004)

Das kräftige Blau gefällt mir am besten.

Gruß

Werner


----------



## Schrau-Bär (26. Dezember 2004)

luniz schrieb:
			
		

> neulich auf mtv-pimp my ride haben sie irgendso einen honda in einer endgeilen farbe lackiert, es war so rostrot-orange metallic und nannte sich cinneamon pearl... seit ich das gesehen hab will ich mein bike so lackieren!




Cinnamon pearl... Du bist mir ja mal ne gute Idee !
Wenn das die Farbe ist, die ich gegoogelt habe, dann könnt ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen. Gerade auch in Verbindung mit weiss...


----------



## Master | Torben (26. Dezember 2004)

Doch! Die Farbe sieht lecker aus - nehmen   , mein Radl wird auch bald gepulvert... aber für die Farbe reicht das Geld dann doch nich - naja KTM-Orange passt eh am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luniz (26. Dezember 2004)

ja, so ungefähr hat das ausgesehen, vielleicht noch ein tick dunkler...

allerdings ist dann halt nix mit pulver, metallic pulvern sieht ziemlich bescheiden aus. das muss man nasslackieren.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (27. Dezember 2004)

luniz schrieb:
			
		

> ja, so ungefähr hat das ausgesehen, vielleicht noch ein tick dunkler...
> 
> allerdings ist dann halt nix mit pulver, metallic pulvern sieht ziemlich bescheiden aus. das muss man nasslackieren.



Hab mich eh schon damit abgefunden die Schaukel zu lackieren, weil ich bei dem ganzen Kleingerödel etwas Bedenken hab, dass da beim Beschichter was wegkommt. Davon abgesehen möchte ich ja zweifarbig und mit meinem eigenen Decor lackieren, und bis das erstmal mit einem Pulverer abgeklärt ist, wird es wohl Ostern sein.
Ein guter 2K-KFZ Nasslack ist gegenüber einer Pulverbeschichtung in puncto Schlagzähigkeit kaum im Nachteil.


----------



## theworldburns (27. Dezember 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Ein guter 2K-KFZ Nasslack ist gegenüber einer Pulverbeschichtung in puncto Schlagzähigkeit kaum im Nachteil.



dann sind sämtliche originallacke von mercedes über bmw und vw echt mies, kann das sein? alles nach bj 00 also quasi neuere karren


----------



## xdream1328 (28. Dezember 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Ein guter 2K-KFZ Nasslack ist gegenüber einer Pulverbeschichtung in puncto Schlagzähigkeit kaum im Nachteil.



da hast du wohl recht, weil die pulverqualität in deutschland ist im vergleich zu der taiwanesischen doch eher mager...
den umweltschutzbestimmungen sei dank  , ein guter lack ist nicht verkehrt

greetz

xdream1328


----------



## DaSterch (30. Dezember 2004)

theworldburns schrieb:
			
		

> dann sind sämtliche originallacke von mercedes über bmw und vw echt mies, kann das sein? alles nach bj 00 also quasi neuere karren


Weil der Lack früher Bleianteile enthalten hat und das neuerdings nicht mehr zulässig ist, heute gibts nur noch "bleifreie" Lacke.


----------



## theworldburns (30. Dezember 2004)

das würde erklären wieso es mir so vorkommt als wär mein uralter toledo kratzresistenter als die neue c klasse vom papa... ich hab es mit der werkzeugkiste gestriffen und schon war ne kleine macke dran   hoffentlich sieht ers nich *G*


----------



## DaSterch (30. Dezember 2004)

theworldburns schrieb:
			
		

> das würde erklären wieso es mir so vorkommt als wär mein uralter toledo kratzresistenter als die neue c klasse vom papa... ich hab es mit der werkzeugkiste gestriffen und schon war ne kleine macke dran  hoffentlich sieht ers nich *G*


Ich sehe das Elend auch jeden Tag -> Mercedes Vito BJ 2003 im Vergleich mit VW T4 Bj 1995.

Gruss


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. Januar 2005)

Mal provisorisch zusammengesteckt :


----------



## [email protected]!t (2. Januar 2005)

bin nicht grad vom fach, aber für mich sieht das leben des vorderen dämpfers sehr qualvoll aus.
was für eine übersetzung ist das bitte ?


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. Januar 2005)

Lesen bildet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eliot (2. Januar 2005)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Vorne etwa 1:4,2
> Musst aber bedenken, dass vorne nur etwa 60 - 70 % der Belastung vom Hinterrad auftreten.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (2. Januar 2005)

Hey Schrau-Bär, 



> Mal provisorisch zusammengesteckt ....



Sieht doch schonmal ganz prima aus   

Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig zwar, aber das war klar. Bin schon
gespannt was Du nach dem ersten Ausritt zu vermelden hast!

Viel Spass beim lackieren   

Ride On!


----------



## Blackmetall (2. Januar 2005)

Pro0n!!!

echt nice das bike!!!!!
echt respeckt....... geht der rahmen in serie von alutech . was warn bis jetz der kostenpunkt?


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. Januar 2005)

Mit dem ersten Ausritt muss ich mich noch ein bissel gedulden, der Rahmen muss noch ein paar Wochen abhängen.
Der Rahmen geht nicht in Serie, jedenfalls nicht in dieser Form. Ich arbeite gerade (auf geistigem Niveau) an einer grossserientauglichen Version mit wesentlich weniger Frickelei. Auch das Äussere soll klarer und schlichter werden. 
Geht sehr stark in Richtung Monocoque und hydroforming.


----------



## houzemusic (2. Januar 2005)

Moin,

was man nicht alles findet, wenn man nach "Bremsmomentabstützung" sucht....

Respekt für dieses coole Projekt  und dessen Umsetzung  


houze


----------



## Uncle Ben (10. Januar 2005)

Sehr , sehr geiles Bike   

Ich merke immer wieder ich hab das Falsche angefangen zu studieren   

Geht´s hier denn mal weiter ?

Gruss 

Ben


----------



## 27er (10. Januar 2005)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Januar 2005)

Hier geht's natürlich laufend weiter allerdings momentan eher im Hintergrund und auch eher mit Frickelkrams. Was eben vor dem Lackieren noch an Kleinigkeiten geschnackelt werden muss. Daher erstmal keine neuen Bilder. Sobald das Teil lackiert ist, werdet Ihr Euch ob der Flut an Bildmaterial nach DSL sehenen ! 

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## Uncle Ben (13. Januar 2005)

Gut daß ich DSL habe 

Nebenbei bemerkt ist daß die beste Diplom-Arbeit (im wahrsten Sinne) die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4X Element (14. Januar 2005)

Leute was haltet ihr davon.


----------



## Uncle Ben (14. Januar 2005)

Ist nicht viel zu erkennen, aber soll das eine kinematische "Wollmilchsau" werden ?

Sieht ziemlich aufwändig und wartungsintensiv aus , aber Respekt !


----------



## 4X Element (14. Januar 2005)

Ja es ging nicht großer, weil ichs sonst nicht hochladen konnte. Ich hab aber bei meinen Benutzerbilder noch ein etwas größeres.
Wird die ganze Welt spätestens in Willingen bewundern können.   
Es ist einfache zu warten als ein Nicolai.


----------



## theworldburns (14. Januar 2005)

sieht aus wie n herb?!


----------



## 4X Element (14. Januar 2005)

Nur wenn du genau hin siehst wirst du den Unterschied sofort erkennen.


----------



## luniz (14. Januar 2005)

yeah, ein catia-rocker! es lebe die boole'sche operation! naja, egal... lad halt das bild mal in deine gallery und verlinke es von da aus, dann gehts größer! des weiteren steht dir kurbel etwas im weg, man erkennt grade die interessanten punkte nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4X Element (14. Januar 2005)

jetzt in groß 

Einfach mal klicken und es steht nich im Weg.


----------



## theworldburns (14. Januar 2005)

ich hab die zusätzlichen gelenke gesehen, es sieht trotzdem aus wien herb


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Januar 2005)

toll, nen herb mit längeren schubstangen die bis ans ausfallende gehen.
trotzdem geiler DHler.
sicher ganz nett.

wie sehr sich die kinematik gleich könnte man mal mit linkage errechnen wenns ne genaue Seitenansicht gäbe.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (17. Januar 2005)

Heute war der erste Lackiertag.

2K Haftgrund
2K Reinweiss

Morgen dann 
maskieren und 
Schilfgrün + Klarlack

Anschliessend alles zusammenstecken, Dekor anbringen und Projektbericht schreiben.
Hoffe dann spätestens nächste Woche neue Fotos posten zu können.

Grüssle


----------



## igorion (18. Januar 2005)

hallo schrau-bär,

habe den thread gerade entdeckt, hut ab vor deinem projekt! so wie das ganze aussieht, ist der aufwand sicher weit über das sonst bei diplomarbeiten übliche mass hinaus gegangen.

nach welchen kriterien hast du denn die kinematik des hinterbaus entwickelt? ansprechverhalten, antriebsneutralitaet...?

gruesse, hannes


----------



## Schrau-Bär (18. Januar 2005)

igorion schrieb:
			
		

> hallo schrau-bär,
> 
> habe den thread gerade entdeckt, hut ab vor deinem projekt! so wie das ganze aussieht, ist der aufwand sicher weit über das sonst bei diplomarbeiten übliche mass hinaus gegangen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Hannes !

Der Hinterbau soll im Bereich um den Neutralpunkt (also bei etwa 1/4 Sag) möglichst den Antrieb nicht beeinflussen, die einfederkurve der HR-Achse ist in diesem Bereich also möglichst gross. Je nach Einfederzustand liegt der virtuelle Drehpunkt etwa 300mm vor bis kurz hinter dem Tretlagergehäuse (dies dann gegen Ende des Federwegs) Ausserdem wollte ich zur Parallelogrammgabel vorne ein (sowohl optisch als auch technisch) adäquates Heck entwerfen. 
Die Funktion der Federung beruht momentan nur auf Berechnungen und Versuchen im 3D-CAD, wie sie letztendlich funktionniert, wird sich in einigen Wochen zeigen.

Hier das erste Bild vom Lack.
Leider kommt der originale Farbton durch die Leuchtstoffröhren in der Lackierkammer nicht wirklich gut rüber.


----------



## houzemusic (18. Januar 2005)

verfolge die Entstehung und bin gespannt wie das fertige Bike dann aussieht...

houze


----------



## Schrau-Bär (18. Januar 2005)

[Wink mit der Blockhuette]

Hier noch ein Anliegen in eigener Sache :

Solltet Ihr jemanden kennen, der jemanden kennt, der einen wie mich in seiner Firma irgendwo im und um das Dreieck FFM-Darmstadt-Würzburg gebrauchen könnte, so möge er dies doch bitte kundtun   .
Bin ab Mai auf der Suche nach Arbeit.
Im übrigen entwerfe ich nicht nur Räder sondern auch Möbel, Lampen und was sonst alles noch so um den Menschen herum Verwendung findet.

[/Wink mit der Blockhuette]


----------



## Schrau-Bär (24. Januar 2005)

Weitere Bilder morgen wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## theworldburns (24. Januar 2005)

du ziehst das nich wirklich mim drehmo an oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uncle Ben (24. Januar 2005)

Ich denke das hat seinen Sinn ... ausserdem ist das Bike "sein Baby" und an seiner Stelle wäre ich auch vorsichtig mit Anzugsmomenten  

Ausserdem ist er Maschinenbauer - bei denen muss das genauso exakt sein, wie bei uns Elektronenverbiegern 


FEEEEEETtes Bike  ich will mehr Bilder ....

Gruss Ben


----------



## Schrau-Bär (25. Januar 2005)

theworldburns schrieb:
			
		

> du ziehst das nich wirklich mim drehmo an oder?



Der Schrau-Bär sein Drehmo im Handgelenk hat !   
Da hab ich mit'm Schraubenzieher versehentlich 'ne Macke reingehauen.


----------



## speiche (25. Januar 2005)

viel spaß beim einreiten!


----------



## theworldburns (25. Januar 2005)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schrau-Bär sein Drehmo im Handgelenk hat !



good boy


----------



## rossy.2 (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe im Studium auch schon mal an einem Alu Rennrad bei Müsing in Cloppenburg am STW Wert gebastelt. Bin jetzt an der Uni Hannover und könnte Euch mit Magnesium Profilen, Blechen oder Gussteilen unterstützen. Dh. falls ALUtech nichts gegen *Mg* hat!     

Viele Grüße, Arne
0511 / 762 4328
[email protected]


----------



## theworldburns (25. Januar 2005)

rossy.2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe im Studium auch schon mal an einem Alu Rennrad bei Müsing in Cloppenburg am STW Wert gebastelt. Bin jetzt an der Uni Hannover und könnte Euch mit Magnesium Profilen, Blechen oder Gussteilen unterstützen. Dh. falls ALUtech nichts gegen *Mg* hat!
> 
> ...




schau dir mal die produktrange an und frag dich dann nochmal ob die mg teile von sonstwoher brauchen/wollen


----------



## bodo bagger (26. Januar 2005)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Dat trächt doch nix ! Das Teil das auf das Plättchen kommt, wiegt 60 Gramm...




erst mal fetten respekt an deine arbeit.

welches cad system hast du denn benutzt dafür ?

was hast du denn für ne niveauregulierung genommen, etwa die vomuli wäre ja naheliegend, da der ja auch mit jürgen zusammenarbeitet. bei uli ist so weit ich weiß nämlich der niveauausgleich wie auch das antriebskonzept weltweit und patent pending. und was ist denn nun mit dem lawill patent? soweit ich weiß ist es weltweit geschützt und kostet als lizenz auch nicht gerade wenig. wäre halt nur schade wenn so nen projekt aufgrund von lizenzrechten nicht realisiert werden könnte. wo liegt denn das gewicht des ganzen, da es ja nicht gerade leicht aussieht.

ich weiß fragen über fragen


----------



## ingeniero* (30. Januar 2005)

Wo bleiben denn die restlichen Fotos?


----------



## Master | Torben (3. Februar 2005)

SCHRAU - BÄR - BITTEBITTEBITTE gib uns MEHR BILDER    
Bin sowas von gespannt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen !
Sorry, dass ich so lange nichts von mir hab hören lassen. Wegen einer Tarifumstellung bei der Telekom funktioniert mein Internetanschluss leider bis auf weiteres nicht mehr. Ich hoffe, dass das Problem bis übernächste Woche behoben ist, und dann gibt es auch sofort die neuesten Bilderkens vom komplett aufgebauten Rad !

Bis dahin bitte noch etwas Geduld !   

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## Schrau-Bär (7. Februar 2005)

Hier also der Stand der Dinge :


----------



## ingeniero* (7. Februar 2005)

Sauber.
Ist "King Louie" der Modellname des Bikes? Welche Probleme sind beim Probefahren aufgetreten / aufgefallen? Wurden Deine Erwartungen erfüllt?

aber vor allem: MEHR BILDER!!!!!! 

*edit*
Bist Du es überhaupt schon gefahren? Weil keine Kette dran ist.


----------



## Uncle Ben (7. Februar 2005)

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten   

Aber wo ist denn das Bärenfell auf dem dieses Schmuckstück zu betten ist ?

Ich verlange ein Bild vom "Bären" in Robe und Zepter (bzw. Schweissgerät  ) ...

Für mich hast Du das Talent zu einem neuen Schweisskönig made in Germany !


----------



## Schrau-Bär (7. Februar 2005)

Uncle Ben schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten
> 
> Aber wo ist denn das Bärenfell auf dem dieses Schmuckstück zu betten ist ?
> 
> ...



Die Ehre dieses Titels gebührt wahrlich nur Meister Jürgen daselbst !
Er hat den Rahmen komplett zusammengebrutzelt !

Ich bin lediglich geistiger Urheber und Erbauer des Machwerks.





Meister Jü beim Schweissen 






> Sauber.
> Ist "King Louie" der Modellname des Bikes? Welche Probleme sind beim Probefahren aufgetreten / aufgefallen? Wurden Deine Erwartungen erfüllt?
> 
> aber vor allem: MEHR BILDER!!!!!!
> ...



Leider bin ich es noch nicht gefahren, weil 
1.das 7020er Alu etwa 3 Monate kalt auslagern muss um seine maximale Festigkeit zu erreichen
2. mir noch Schaltwerk und Hebel fehlen und
3. ich es vor der Präsentation nicht dreckig machen will !  

"King Louie" so heisst der Oberaffe aus dem Junglebuch, der auf den ersten Blick auch ein wenig übergewichtig und behäbig aussieht, aber wie ein junger Gott durch die Äste hüpft... 
"Ich bin der König im Affenstall, der grösste Klettermax, spring ohne Hast von Ast zu Ast, das ist für Sportler ein Klacks ! - Oh schubidu, schubidub-dub-duhuhuu..."
...diverse kleine Analogien... 


Hier im übrigen noch ein kleines Zwischenrendering vom aktuellen Fortschreiten der Monocoque-Version :


----------



## rsu (7. Februar 2005)

Sehr schön   Wenn die Schweißnähte an meiner Wildsau nur auch so schön aussehen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingeniero* (7. Februar 2005)

Verätst Du uns dann auch die Note die Du bekommen hast?


----------



## Master | Torben (8. Februar 2005)

BOA! Sieht SEEEEHR fein aus!!! Will das unbedingt mal fahren! 

Ganz dicke Sache Schrau-Bär!!! SPITZE!!!


----------



## houzemusic (8. Februar 2005)

sehr sehr geil....alles gute für die Prüfung   

houze


----------



## Lanoss (8. Februar 2005)

Verfolgte das bis jetzt leise im hintergrund.
Aber jetzt platzt es aus mir heraus.
SUPER!!! SPITZE!!! 
Echt ne gelungene Sache.
Optik hin oder her und egal wer mal wo was ähnliches gebaut hat das Gerät hat auf jedenfall nen eigenständigen Auftritt.


Bin gespannt mehr über das Niv'ausgl'sys' zu erfahren.


----------



## matze600 (13. Februar 2005)

Hi Schrau-Bär,

*erstmal Respekt!!!!!*

sieht ja echt genial aus. Wie lang hast du bis jetzt (ungefähr) in die Arbeit
gesteckt? Was für ein Programm hast du für die 3d Darstellung verwendet?

Wünsch dir weiterhin viel Glück!!!  

MfG Matze


----------



## Schrau-Bär (15. Februar 2005)

matze600 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Schrau-Bär,
> 
> *erstmal Respekt!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Die Arbeitszeit habe ich leider, wie eigentlich bei all meinen anderen Projekten auch, nicht wirklich im Gefühl. Mit dem CAD hab ich irgendwann mitte letzen Jahres angefangen, aber natürlich bei weitem nicht täglich daran gearbeitet. 
Wenn ich schätzen müsste hat das gesamte Projekt etwa 3 Monate (8 Stunden pro Tag) in Anspruch genommen.

Das 3D CAD Programm das ich verwende ist Rhinoceros (educational)




Das fertige Rad wird dann voraussichtlich zwischen dem 25.4. und 8.5. im Wirschaftsministerium in Saarbrücken - zusammen mit ganz vielen anderen interessanten Diplomarbeiten - zu sehen sein und danach für einige Monate im Schaufenster des Radladens meines Vertrauens - STADTRAD   - in Homburg in der Kirchenstrasse.


----------



## juchhu (16. Februar 2005)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Das fertige Rad wird dann voraussichtlich zwischen dem 25.4. und 8.5. im Wirschaftsministerium in Saarbrücken - zusammen mit ganz vielen anderen interessanten Diplomarbeiten - zu sehen sein *und danach für einige Monate im Schaufenster des Radladens meines Vertrauens - **STADTRAD** - in Homburg in der Kirchenstrasse.*


 
Tach zusammen,

ich verfolge das Ganze als stiller Interessierter.  

Allerdings kann ich die o.g. Aussage nicht nachvollziehen.

Da werden Stunden um Stunden, Tage um Tage, Wochen um Wochen, Monate um Monate, Jahre um Jahre (OK, das war jetzt doch arg übertrieben  ) an dem 'Ding' gearbeitet, dann kommte es in ein Schaufenster wie eine nackige Schaufensterpuppe???    

Das ist ja, wie 'wennste' Dein Baby zur Adoption freigibst?!   

Hat Dir das Projekt das Fahren verleidet? 

Oder hast Du gar heimlich ein Upgrade 2.0 im Keller?! 

*Ich will Fotos/Filme aus dem Fahrbetrieb!!!  *

*Los jetzt!!!*

VG Martin


----------



## houzemusic (16. Februar 2005)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Leider bin ich es noch nicht gefahren, weil
> 1.das 7020er Alu etwa 3 Monate kalt auslagern muss um seine maximale Festigkeit zu erreichen



Das sollte die Frage beantworten...

Gruß houze


edit: mm obwohl einige Monate   soll es da stehen...naja vieleicht wird es am Wochenende ausgeführt...


----------



## Schrau-Bär (16. Februar 2005)

Aaaarg ! Hab ich wirklich Monate geschrieben ? Da muss ich wohl schon Teile des Stammhirnes auf standby geschaltet haben. 
_Tage_ mein ich ! 
Und ich kann Euch verspechen, dass es im Schaufenster definitiv nicht sauber stehen wird !
Die jetztbinichendlichfertigBilder für den Projektbericht kann ich leider erst machen, wenn die restlichen Teile dran sind, denn dafür muss ich mit dem Utensil nach Saarbrücken in unser Fotostudio. Es fehlen lediglich noch Schalthebel, Kette und Schaltwerk, sowie das Ventil für den Niveauausgleich.
Daher bitte noch ein klein wenig Geduld.


----------



## juchhu (16. Februar 2005)

houzemusic schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte die Frage beantworten...
> 
> Gruß houze
> 
> ...


 
Tach,

Nein, das tut es nicht !!!  

Es ist Anfang Februar 2005 (Annahme) zusammengeschweißt worden. Plus drei Monate Ruhezustand macht Anfang Mai.



			
				Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Das fertige Rad wird dann voraussichtlich zwischen dem 25.4. und 8.5. im Wirschaftsministerium in Saarbrücken - zusammen mit ganz vielen anderen interessanten Diplomarbeiten - zu sehen sein und danach für einige Monate im Schaufenster des Radladens meines Vertrauens - STADTRAD - in Homburg in der Kirchenstrasse.


 
Nach der Ausstellung im Wirtschaftsministerium ist bereits die Ruhephase von drei Monaten abgeschlossen und dann soll es einige Monate im Schaufenster stehen. Einigen wir uns darauf, dass im Deutschen Sprachgebrauch das Wort 'einige' für eine Anzahl größer gleich drei steht.  

Also mindestens Mai bis einschließlich Juli  oder länger  .

*Hallo, dann ist doch schon fast die halbe MTB-Saison vorbei!?*

*Also, Frage nicht beantwortet!!!*

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Februar 2005)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaarg ! Hab ich wirklich Monate geschrieben ? Da muss ich wohl schon Teile des Stammhirnes auf standby geschaltet haben.
> _Tage_ mein ich !
> Und ich kann Euch verspechen, dass es im Schaufenster definitiv nicht sauber stehen wird !
> Die jetztbinichendlichfertigBilder für den Projektbericht kann ich leider erst machen, wenn die restlichen Teile dran sind, denn dafür muss ich mit dem Utensil nach Saarbrücken in unser Fotostudio. Es fehlen lediglich noch Schalthebel, Kette und Schaltwerk, sowie das Ventil für den Niveauausgleich.
> Daher bitte noch ein klein wenig Geduld.


 
Ahh, das hört sich doch gleich schon viel besser an.  

Wobei schon Tage als nackige Schaufensterpuppe eines solchen Bikes unwürdig sind. 

Da muss mal Schlamm und Dreck dran sowie von der 'High Velocity' vermatschte Mücken- und Fliegenleiber an Gabel, Steuerrohr, Lenker und zwischen den Zähnen des dauergrinsenden MTB-Fahrers. 

*Jawohl, so muss das sein.  *

VG Martin

PS:

Es Dir verziehen, die falsche Zeitangabe. Liegt wahrscheinlich an dem vorweg genommenen Trennungsschmerz.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (16. Februar 2005)

So, weil Ihr alle so brav wart hab ich soeben noch ein paar Fotos gemacht.


----------



## houzemusic (16. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank...houze


----------



## Blackmetall (16. Februar 2005)

w00000000000000000000000000000t!

total Pr0n kann ich nur sagen!
wie heisst die grüne farbe nochmal( wenn ich mein bike neulackieren lasse nehm ich die......)


N1 work!


----------



## Schrau-Bär (16. Februar 2005)

Blackmetall schrieb:
			
		

> w00000000000000000000000000000t!
> 
> total Pr0n kann ich nur sagen!
> wie heisst die grüne farbe nochmal( wenn ich mein bike neulackieren lasse nehm ich die......)
> ...




Schilfgrün !


----------



## matze600 (17. Februar 2005)

Hi 
also für den Niv.verstellknopf bekommst du von mir auf jeden Fall 100 Punkte
(für den rest natürlich auch    ), weil der ohne irgendwelchen Schnickschnack ist, gut aussieht und gut zu erreichen ist.

MfG Matze


----------



## Uncle Ben (17. Februar 2005)

Gekauft  wenn das Ding in Serie (gehen sollte) ...

Aber bitte tu mir einen Gefallen und bau da Nokon-Züge dran ....   

Die schwarzen Nokons würden dem ganzen noch einen sehr schönen I-Punkt setzen....

Schraubär - Saarland 12 Points !!!

Gruss 

der Onkel


----------



## visionthing (17. Februar 2005)

Einfach super das Projekt!!


----------



## Schrau-Bär (17. Februar 2005)

Danke, danke, genug des Lobes !   
Tja, Onkel, ich befürchte, das mit den Nokons lässt mein Budget momentan nicht mehr zu. 
Ich hatte mir auch bei keinem meiner anderen Räder bisher ein Herz fassen können, die Alu-Perlchen zu kaufen. Sind sie denn verglichen mit normalen 0815 Zugsystemen um so viel besser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uncle Ben (17. Februar 2005)

Ja auf jeden Fall  

Ich habe diese Züge seit 2 Jahren am Bike und musste bisher nie nachstellen ! Gut nach längeren Regenfahrten knarzen sie ein wenig, aber das ist nicht wirklich ein Problem. 

Und so teuer ist ein Schaltzugset auch nicht. Ich glaub das liegt bei 30 Euro plus 15 für ne Fully-Verlängerung glaub ich ...  Kann auch etwas weniger sein

Aber es ist ja letztendlich dein Schatz... würde halt nur nem schick aussehenden Bike nen kleinen letzten Schliff geben ...


----------



## Wilhelm (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo Schrau-Bär,

erst ´mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem sehr interessanten Velociped. Könntest Du uns die Funktionsweise der Niveau-Regulierung erklären und ggf. davon ein Detail-Foto zeigen?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Schrau-Bär (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo Wilhelm !
Das würde ich mir gerne bis nach der Präsentation aufheben. Leider fehlt mir dazu auch noch ein Ventil, von dem ich aber annehme, dass ich es in den nächsten Tagen erhalte. 
Das System ist super simpel und vollkommen wartungsfrei, sofern es denn funktioniert, denn das muss sich erst noch zeigen.

Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## Fränka (4. März 2005)

dass sieht ja mal echt nett aus!
kommt mir vor als ob du bei einem Bmw-motorrad einfach den motor gegen ne tretkurbel getauscht hast!  

respekt


----------



## kiko (5. März 2005)

verfolge das teil schon länger.
wann folgen denn belastungstests.
damit das teil endlich seiner bestimmung zugeführt
werden kann.
gruss aus der ebene.


----------



## tripletschiee (12. März 2005)

so, jetzt reih ich mich mal auch noch in die lob-hudeleien ein:

    GRATULATION!!!!!    

sieht fett aus! schön gemacht! ich weill endlich auch meinen eigenen rahmen bauen!   

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (15. März 2005)

So, Kinners, morgen ist Fototermin in Saarbrücken. Wenn alles klappt, und die Bilder rechtzeitig entwickelt sind, gibt es diese Woche neues Bildmaterial und zwar diesesmal in ordentlich !  

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## Schrau-Bär (16. März 2005)

So, Kinners, hier also endlich adäquates Bildmaterial von dem Radel :


----------



## houzemusic (16. März 2005)

Super cool, mein Respekt....


----------



## Uncle Ben (16. März 2005)

Meeeeeeeehhhhrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Schrau-Bär (16. März 2005)

Nu is aber gut !


----------



## xdream1328 (17. März 2005)

hast du ein paar details zur niveau-regulierung.
schöne arbeit

greetz

xdream


----------



## Schrau-Bär (17. März 2005)

xdream1328 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du ein paar details zur niveau-regulierung.
> schöne arbeit
> 
> greetz
> ...




Erst nach der Präsentation !


----------



## Master | Torben (19. März 2005)

HIER!!

Ich nehm eins!! - Ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen - einfach GENIAL!!!

Nochma RESPEKT das du das durchgerogen hast - sieht großartig aus!!! Freu mich die Details!


----------



## houzemusic (20. März 2005)

Moin,

ein kleines Detail ist aber "falsch"    der Schriftzug auf dem Bremshebel steht auf dem Kopf...

Gruß houze


----------



## Schrau-Bär (21. März 2005)

houzemusic schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ein kleines Detail ist aber "falsch"    der Schriftzug auf dem Bremshebel steht auf dem Kopf...
> 
> Gruß houze




Hoppla, irgendwann hat man eben so ein Brett vorm Hirn, dass man vor lauter Bäumen keinen Wald mehr sieht.  

Aber hier dennoch ein wenig neues Bildmaterial :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (22. März 2005)

RESPEKT


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2005)

Jetzt haben wir so schöne Bilder und so viele Zeichnungen, technische Details und Meinungen gesehen, aber WO ist die ACTION? Wo bleibt der Fahrbericht? Wie fährt es sich? Funktioniert alles wie geplant?

Fragt sich,

der Max

PS Ach ja, *RESPEKT!*


----------



## franks (11. April 2005)

Hi,
ich hab den thread auch interessiert verfolgt und muss erstmal ein dickes Respekt an dich aussprechen!
Das einzige was mir noch nicht so ganz in den Kopf will, ist diese dünne dünne Aluplatte die die Gabel oben hebt, der würd ich nicht trauen, wirken auf die keine Kräfte, oder wieso ist die so dünn dimensioniert?

mfg Frank


----------



## fone (13. April 2005)

gratulation und allergrößten respekt!

schaut zwar echt schei$$e, äh gewöhnungsbedürftig aus  , aber echt ne riesen leistung. meine diplomarbeit war glaub ich nicht so aufwändig, hat aber sicher auch weniger spaß gemacht.

würde auch gerne was zur funktion, vor allem der "vorderbau"-konstruktion hören.
gibts eigentlich schon bikes mit ähnlichen konstruktionen? sonst ist das ja das erste vollgefederte ohne federgabel, mit gefedertem vorderbau  

gruß
fone

ps: ich glaub wenn mans öfter ansieht könnte es sogar richtig gefällig aussehen.


----------



## vollkornjudäas (13. April 2005)

ich muss hier mal mit blödheit glänzen - ich versteh nich wie die lenkung funktioniert bzw *das* sie überhaupt funktioniert...

durch das steuerrohr und ein das obere lenklagerpaar wird doch eine - relativ zum hauptrahmen - feste lenkachse vorgegeben. das untere dritte(?) lenklager an der unteren schwinge kann aber nur an einer bestimmten stelle des federwegs genau in dieser achse liegen. mh hä?!

ich entschuldige mich ja aufrichtig für die frage - aber ich steig da echt nich durch


----------



## Deleted 10349 (14. April 2005)

ät vollkorn
Also zwischen dem festen Schenkel am Rahmen (das Teil mit dem Dämpfer) und den vorderen beiden beweglichen Schenkeln ist ein Kugelgelenk drinne, welches sich in alle drei Raumachsen bewegen lässt, also auch Rotationen zulässt, also bewegen sich nur die vorderen beiden Teile beim lenken, Dämpfer etc. bleiben fest. Müsste so sein, möge mich der Konstrukteur verbessern wenn dem nicht so ist.

Ride On!


----------



## sideshowbob (14. April 2005)

extrem beeindruckend und tiefster respekt vor der leistung!

ich glaub du hast 100% das richtige studiert!
was macht die note?

ps: ist die scheibe vorne nicht ein wenig winzig für dieses bike???


----------



## Uncle Ben (14. April 2005)

Denkt mal an das begrenzte Budget was er hatte, Leute 

Die Bremsen sind glaub ich die Standart-Deore, die haben doch eh nicht so grosse Scheiben (man möge mich verbessern, wenn es nicht stimmt)

...


----------



## Coffee (14. April 2005)

glückwunsch, ich würde sagen SEHR GELUNGEN

so und nun bin ich auf die details gespannt die berichtet werden ;-)


ach ja, ich drück dir die daumen für ne super note

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollkornjudäas (14. April 2005)

TribalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> ät vollkorn
> Also zwischen dem festen Schenkel am Rahmen (das Teil mit dem Dämpfer) und den vorderen beiden beweglichen Schenkeln ist ein Kugelgelenk drinne, welches sich in alle drei Raumachsen bewegen lässt, also auch Rotationen zulässt, also bewegen sich nur die vorderen beiden Teile beim lenken, Dämpfer etc. bleiben fest. Müsste so sein, möge mich der Konstrukteur verbessern wenn dem nicht so ist.
> 
> Ride On!



ahjo, ich glaube du redest von dem ding was ich als drittes lenklager bezeichnet habe. dieses is, wenn ich recht gesehen habe irgendwie kugelig ausgeführt - da seh ich ja auch nich das problem, sondern aher darin dass dieses lager sich aus der lenkachse bewegt und diese nunmal starr is, weil sie ja weiter oben schon durch ein "normales" steuerrohr mit steuersatz vorgegeben wird...

wenn jetzt also lenk- und federbewegung überlagern, müsste das obere lenklagerpaar mitsamt steuerrohr vor bzw zurück kippen können, damit schließlich alle drei lager um die selbe achse drehn.


----------



## matze600 (16. April 2005)

Hi 
noch mal von mir RESPEKT!
Sieht, find ich, gut aus ( Geschmackssache). Funktionell auch bestensglungen, wenn manden Bildern trauen kann    
Echt super Leistung!!!




			
				Uncle Ben schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bremsen sind glaub ich die Standart-Deore, die haben doch eh nicht so grosse Scheiben (man möge mich verbessern, wenn es nicht stimmt)


Das sind Bremsen von Formula   

MfG Matze


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. April 2005)

matze600 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Das sind Bremsen von Formula
> 
> MfG Matze



und die sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben, sogar schön hoch singen können sie 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Razorblade (16. April 2005)

Klasse Diplomarbeit ...  großer Schrau-Bär...das ist das geilste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe   ...ich hoffe auch ein fahrbericht folgt bald ...

gruss Razor


----------



## Framekiller (16. April 2005)

Das muß ich erst mal sacken lassen bin echt baff   Tolle Arbeit


----------



## The Passenger (17. April 2005)

Gewiss recht geil,
aber wer traut sich mit dem Ding jetzt ernsthaft fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. April 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Gewiss recht geil,
> aber wer traut sich mit dem Ding jetzt ernsthaft fahren?



ich tät sofort mit dem ding losstürzen, ok, andere dämpfer würd ich dem bolzen wohl verpassen 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## storchO (17. April 2005)

Ich bin faszinierd
  euer storchO


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (17. April 2005)

Ich hab das Projekt mit Begeisterung mitverfolgt und muss sagen: Sehr schöne Arbeit!   
Meine Diplomarbeit liegt noch in relativ weit in der Zukunft, aber als Informatiker mit Nebenfach Maschbau (und Begeisterung zur Elektrotechnik) könnt ich mir nun auch was auf diesem Gebiet vorstellen.

Aber was ist eigentlich aus dem Projektname geworden?    Ich fand den King Louie - Schriftzug ganz passend (ein bißchen kleiner wär vielleicht noch schöner gewesen).

Gruss  Maik


----------



## MüsliFresser (17. April 2005)

auch von mir mein vollen RESPEKT   

war ja nur eine frage der zeit, das jemand das bmw "federprinzip" am fahrrad umsetzt 

*gespanntaufdenfahrbericht*



> Meine Diplomarbeit liegt noch in relativ weit in der Zukunft, aber als Informatiker mit Nebenfach Maschbau (und Begeisterung zur Elektrotechnik) könnt ich mir nun auch was auf diesem Gebiet vorstellen.


vielleicht nen funktionierendes abs...
(obwohl da schon eine menge fahrzeugtechnik drinsteckt...)

sven


----------



## J-CooP (17. April 2005)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> war ja nur eine frage der zeit, das jemand das bmw "federprinzip" am fahrrad umsetzt


Nur dass es damit nicht wirklich viel gemein hat


----------



## MüsliFresser (17. April 2005)

ohne den gesamten thread gelesen zu haben,


> Nur dass es damit nicht wirklich viel gemein hat


wo sind denn die unterschiede, und welche vorteile bringt das "bmw-prinzip"?

sven


----------



## Blackmetall (20. April 2005)

kann man nochmal sonen rahmen ordern?


----------



## Schrau-Bär (26. April 2005)

vollkornjudäas schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss hier mal mit blödheit glänzen - ich versteh nich wie die lenkung funktioniert bzw *das* sie überhaupt funktioniert...
> 
> durch das steuerrohr und ein das obere lenklagerpaar wird doch eine - relativ zum hauptrahmen - feste lenkachse vorgegeben. das untere dritte(?) lenklager an der unteren schwinge kann aber nur an einer bestimmten stelle des federwegs genau in dieser achse liegen. mh hä?!
> 
> ich entschuldige mich ja aufrichtig für die frage - aber ich steig da echt nich durch



Blöd ist die Frage keineswegs !
Der Clou liegt in der von franks erwähnten dünnen Aluplatte, die im Übrigen grösstenteils Zugkräfte aufnehmen muss und so nicht allzu stark belastet wird.

Der Kugelkopf der unteren Schwinge liegt genau an zwei Punkten auf der durch das Steuerrohr vorgegebenen Achse : einmal bei maximal ausgefedertem Längslenker und einmal bei komplett eingefedertem Zustand.
Durch das Parallelogramm kann die Gabel bei Geradeausstellung ungehindert arbeiten. Bei Lenkereinschlag funktionniert dies nicht, weil dann die Lagerachsen des oberen Längslenkers verdreht zu der des unteren liegt.
Hier kommt nun die Aluplatte ins Spiel : Sie gleicht diesen leichten Versatz (1-2°) aus, indem sie sich in sich verwindet, (deshalb auch der Längsschlitz)  dadurch hat die Gabel einen leichten Rückstelleffekt, der beim Fahren aber nicht spütbar ist.
Wäre oben eine ebenso massive Schwinge montiert, wie unten, so würde die Lenkung nur in den beiden erwähnten Federzuständen funktionieren.

Und um all die Fragen nach dem Fahrverhalten zu beantworten :   

Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor, vor der Präsentation morgen nicht mit dem Rad zu fahren, aber die Neugier hat letztendlich doch gesiegt.
- Der Neigungsausgleich funktionniert schon etwas zu gut, die Dämpferanlenkung vorn müsste etwas progressiver sein um die Sache zu perfektionieren.
- Die Hinterradfederung hat (im Nachhinein ein vermeidbarer Messfehler meinerseits beim Fixieren für's Schweissen und daher doppelt ärgerlich) einen leicht spürbaren Pogo-Effekt. funktionniert aber sehr feinfühlig.
- Die Gabel ist bei weitem das Geilste, was ich je gefahren habe. 
Sie schluckt jede kleine Winzigkeit völlig weg, ein echter Aha-Effekt und richtig beeindruckend    und hat den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass sie beim Einfedern (im Gegensatz zu einer Telegabel) etwas den Nachlauf verlängert und so beim Bremsen bergab ein sehr sicheres Gefühl gibt.
- Den erhoffte Anti-Dive Effekt kann ich allerdigns nicht feststellen.
- Das Rad fährt sich einen Tick spurtreuer als geplant, was mir aber inzwischen sogar ganz gut gefällt. 

Mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich nur etwa 10 Minuten recht zart einen Waldweg hoch und wieder runter gefahren bin (zu der auf den Bildern zu sehenden Klosteruine)

Baschdel


----------



## Schrau-Bär (26. April 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> extrem beeindruckend und tiefster respekt vor der leistung!
> 
> ich glaub du hast 100% das richtige studiert!
> was macht die note?
> ...



Note gibt's Morgen.
Die Bremse ist in der Tat insgesamt etwas winzig... ja mein Budget war klein...


----------



## Schrau-Bär (26. April 2005)

King Louie fand ich auch nicht schlecht, aber nachdem sowohl Prof als auch unser Lehrbeauftragter bei der Vorbesprechung gesagt haben, der Hageman-Schriftzug wär richtig gut, aber warum ich denn das King Louie mit Edding draufgeschrieben hab, musste er verschwinden 

BMW hat das Prinzip schon seit etwa 10 Jahren an den Hauseigenen Mountainbikes und Stadträdern verbaut, allerdings hat das ausser der Externen Dämpferanlenkung rein garnichts mit diesem dem meinen System gemein.
Bei BMW führt die Hebelage lediglich die Tauchrohre einer normalen Telegabel.
Aber der aufmerksame Leser wird sich erinnern, dass Whyte ein sehr ähnliches System baut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuster (5. Mai 2005)

Habs die Tage mal nachgelesen:
Klasse Sache.  
Weisst du schon was wegen der Note?


----------



## Hard_Rider (5. Mai 2005)

ein sehr außergewöhnliches Rad    
Respekt   

Greez


----------



## Schrau-Bär (5. Mai 2005)

knuster schrieb:
			
		

> Habs die Tage mal nachgelesen:
> Klasse Sache.
> Weisst du schon was wegen der Note?



Leider noch nicht, wird sich Ende nächster Woche zeigen.

Momentan ist das Rad in Homburg im Schaufenster von Stadtrad, dem Radladen meines Vertrauens zu sehen    (siehe Signatur)


----------



## bastelfreak (10. Mai 2005)

hallo schhrau-bär!!!
du hattes doch gesagt, die präsentation wär am 8.05. und dann würdest du uns dein tolle travelsystem für die dämpfer verraten  . hoffe wir kriegen bald neue infos von dir.  

bis dann


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Mai 2005)

Gibt es hier irgenwann Neuigkeiten und mehr Details? Fahrberichte? Huhuuuuu..?


----------



## Schrau-Bär (31. Mai 2005)

Alles was Ihr wissen wollt, erfahrt Ihr vom 3. bis 5. Juni in Willingen am Stand von Alutech ! Dort könnt Ihr Euch das Rad auch live anschauen !
 
Grüssle Baschdel


----------



## anderson (6. Juni 2005)

also ich hab nix gesehen und fands schade.

haller


----------



## Maui (6. Juni 2005)

also ich habs gesehen und auch draufgesessen. schon fett.

aber mich hat als beraschabradeler  die TEAM SAU begeistert


----------



## slaughter (6. Juni 2005)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab nix gesehen und fands schade.
> 
> haller



wieso nicht??? des stand direckt vor m alutech stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (7. Juni 2005)

Ich war leider nicht in Willingen -  hat jemand Fotos gemacht? Falls ja postet die mal bitte  

@Schrau-Bär
Was fürne Note ist es geworden? Wie war so das Feadback?

Gruß,
satsh da ride


----------



## lynx75 (7. Juni 2005)

Respekt 

für Deine Diplomarbeit. Ist ein super bike!

Außerdem herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Artikel in der neuen bike.
Wenn das nicht das Interesse an deinem bike und deiner Kreativität mächtig ankurbelt! 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Schrau-Bär (8. Juni 2005)

Die Note hab ich leider immer noch nicht, rechne abewr in den nächsten Tagen damit.

Das Feedback war fast durchweg positiv. Kritik gab es nur für die sparsame Präsentation


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juni 2005)

Ja Stadtrad! 
Das ist echt unglaublich, ich bin Saarländer (ei tach!), wohne aber am Bodensee. 

Habe den Thread hier zu beginn mal sporadisch verfolgt und daher auch schon die Bilder vom Bike gekannt. Und neulich schlenderte ich dann durch Homburg (da wohnt meine Freundin) und was muß ich sehen? Richtig, dein Rad im kleinen Schaufenster von Stadtrad   

Das fand ich dann doch wirklich nen riesen Zufall, ich mein erkannt habe ich es direkt, ist ja ein Unikat, aber das ausgerechnet das Rad um die Ecke von der Wohnung meiner Freundin steht, an sowas denkt man nicht gerade, wenn man 400km vom Saarland weg wohnt


----------



## Schrau-Bär (9. Juni 2005)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Stadtrad!
> Das ist echt unglaublich, ich bin Saarländer (ei tach!), wohne aber am Bodensee.
> 
> Habe den Thread hier zu beginn mal sporadisch verfolgt und daher auch schon die Bilder vom Bike gekannt. Und neulich schlenderte ich dann durch Homburg (da wohnt meine Freundin) und was muß ich sehen? Richtig, dein Rad im kleinen Schaufenster von Stadtrad
> ...




Siehstemal !   Die Welt ist so klein !
Ich bin gerade nach Aschaffenburg umgezogen und daher wird das Rad wohl noch ein paar Wochen im Schaufenster von Stadtrad stehen, weil ich hier einfach noch keinen Platz für das gute Stück habe.

Grüssle
Basti


----------



## Maui (19. Juni 2005)

aber einmal könnt ihr es noch sehen. 
hier nochmal der Beweis das es zu sehen war am Stand von Jü & Soulrider e.V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (21. Juni 2005)

Achja, hätte ich fast vergessen : Die Note für's Diplom ist inzwischen auch angekommen. 'Ne 1,3.

Da dieser Thread ja nun an seinem offiziellen Ende ist, und wohl nur noch sporadisch der ein oder andere einen Kommentar schreibt, möchte ich mich an diesem Punkt mal ganz herzlich für Eure rege (An-)Teilnahme und die vielen Verbesserungsvorschläge und Anregungen und natürlich auch für die Fünf-Sterne-De-Luxe-Bewertung bedanken ! 

Ich wünsche Euch eine richtig gute, erfolgreiche und vor allem unfallfreie Saison !

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## theworldburns (21. Juni 2005)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche Euch eine richtig gute, erfolgreiche und vor allem unfallfreie Saison !
> 
> Grüssle
> Baschdel



danke aber das kommt zu spät *humpel*


----------



## Osti (1. Juli 2005)

habe den fred erst heute entdeckt und mit großem Interesse am Stück verschlungen.   

Insgesamt finde ich das ne super Leistung! Ich kann zwar die ingenieursmäßige Leistungs nicht/kaum beurteilen, aber ich finde es es bemerkenswert, dass das Rad am Mainstream vorbei entwickelt wurde und zudem tauglich erscheint    Zumal nen großes Lob an Jü, der dieses Projekt in welcher Weise auch immer unterstützt hat.   

Der Hintebau gefällt mir richtig gut (vor allem die Ausfallenden), die Gabel allerdings weniger. Sie mag zwar kinematisch ausgefeilt sein, aber sie wirkt auf mich sehr wüst und ausladend....  

Nen paar Fragen hätte ich an den werten Herrn Schöpfer allerdings  doch noch:

- Wie ist die Steifigkeit der Gabel z.B. im Vergleich zu handelsüblichen Modellen (Teleskopgabeln)... lateral dürfte sie recht hoch sein, aber wie siehts mit Torsion etc. aus?

- Bremsnicken in der Praxis?

- Antriebs- und Bremsneutralität des Hinterbaus? 

- Gesamtgewicht des Bikes? 

- Wie gehts weiter? War das nun nen einmaliges Konzept für die Dipl-Arbeit oder gibts Anzeichen das Teil weiter zu entwickeln? Ich denke Potential und Ideen sind genug da... 


Gruß,

Osti


----------



## daif (2. Juli 2005)

wahnsinn!!!
sau geil!!

hab den thread gerade komplett durchgelesen. Respekt, respekt, respekt!!!  

is ja auch n artikel in der Bike!! (oder wars mountain bike?..)
großes kino auf jeden fall!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2005)

Das nenn ich echt mal ne geile Diplomsarbeit. Habe den Thread auch an einem Stück verschlungen und bin echt begeistert, was dabei rausgekommen ist. 

Glückwunsch zu deiner 1,3! 

Ich wohn in Sailauf, ist ja ganz in der Nähe von Aschaffenburg (10km), vll. bekomm ichs dort auch mal zu sehen.


----------



## Wilhelm (8. April 2011)

@ Schrau-Bär

Hallo,
ist das Bike noch in Betrieb?
Hast Du seither Veränderungen vorgenommen, das Projekt weiterentwickelt?
Wie hat es sich im Langzeitbetrieb bewährt?
Wie groß ist der Einfluss der unterschiedlichen Positionen der Niveau-Regulierung auf die Federungs-/Dämpfungs-Charakteristik der beiden Luftfederelemente (Luftvolumen/-druck) im Fahrbetrieb?

Gruß nach Unterfranken,
Wilhelm


----------

